# Sonys PSP should get its own section.



## No Name Trowa Barton (Aug 5, 2006)

ok granted the gba and ds are big. but the main reasion i stoped coming here is because after getting my psp this site had almost no suport of it.

psp is more powerfull and versital then a ds or a gba... 


so i would like to see the following forums added...

PSP - Games
This is the place to discuss Sony PSP games.

PSP - Game Help, Hints and Tips
Stuck in a game? Don't know what to do next? This is the place to ask!

PSP - Homebrew
Discuss Homebrew software on SonyPSP!
subforums emulators, applacations, games, sdk help

PSP - Hardware, Devices and Utilities
Discuss PSP hardware, utilities, tools and software!

PSP  - Frimware Hardware and Software
Discuss Frimware Exploits, modchips, custom frimware, devhook, ect.
Subforums: downgrading, devhook, custom frimware, xflash, modchips

PSP - Customization
share your custom gameboots, wallpapers, bootsounds, logitec playgear skins here.

PSP - Online 
Dicuss all Wi-Fi/online related psp topics here
Subforums: ADHOC Chat, Infrastructure Chat, Wi-Fi Technical & Help and Support(tunneling programs like Xlink kai and XBC discussed here)



just my 2 cents but i think that it wouldnt be hard to setup and i personaly would realy like to get back into this comunity.


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 5, 2006)

FUCK Sony.....it's the gayzor......it's the king of queens......Friends don't let friends play sony garbage!


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Aug 5, 2006)

i am sorry to say it but the amount a psp can do is just insane.

the psp is more the gba sucesser to me then the ds is.  i own both. 

psp can run Super NES games full speed. NEO GEO games full speed and its getting there on PS1 and N64 Emulation.

thats just emulation. the handheld its self plays music, movies, browses the internet, there is just so much to it. online play works better on the psp then on nintendos WiFi Connect. (i cant play on WIFI connect because of my firewall T.T) and i personaly dislike the 2nd screen and the touch screen. i also hate handwriting so thats probly why... but i think the psp deserves its own froum. 

just my 2 cents. i have been a member on this site for almost 5 years. and i fell into becomeing a lurker. more then a active poster like i used to be.

i am just saying gbatemp has been about the coolest handhelds out there. and its only fitting to have a fully featured psp section in my opinion.


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Aug 5, 2006)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=35432

i made a thread on this topic... in the other consoles area.
i think it would be a good idea.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 5, 2006)

It's not a fact of which console/handheld is better, it's just that this is a Nintendo handheld forum. If we give PSP a section, why not give the Neo-Geo a section?


----------



## OrR (Aug 5, 2006)

In my opinion this is a NDS and GBA board, it doesn't need a PSP section.
Sure, the PSP does have some raw power, but all that is limited by having no touchscreen. :-/


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 5, 2006)

If that's what you really believe then the temp needs a GP32X section as well since it can play SNES, NES, .....pretty much everything a PSP can but better.....well it doesn't have any real commercial games....but then neither does the PSP.


----------



## Harsky (Aug 5, 2006)

THE MEMORY OF NEO GEO MUST LIVE ON:







Why there is a pineapple I do not know.


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 5, 2006)

Screw that!






Long live the NOMAD!!!


----------



## Zidapi (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Aug 5 2006 said:


> THE MEMORY OF NEO GEO MUST LIVE ON:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like Pinenipples amirite? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, this is a nintendo handheld forum we should just stiick to what we do. Otherwise you open the flood gates, then we'll have requests for a Wonderswan forum and such.


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Aug 5, 2006)

Metal Gar Solid Portable OPS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou_fwU0HFA4
Bleach 12 and 3*
Narutio Narutounament porable* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiKE-TAkN3c
katamari damashi *
GTA Liberty city storys* 
GTA Vice City Storys
Ace Combat X  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnHZeVx45uY
DJ MAX portable*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FJIj18YRXI
TEKKEN Dark Resurection* 
devil may cry 
prince of persia the warior within* 
toumb raider legonds* 
Monstar hunter freedom* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJrTxYeSGk0
magnacarta portable... the list goes on.


the amout of comerical games for it are extensive. and good quality. ps2 or better visualy. and Field Comander beats Advace wars any day. and the game play is what you would expect from the type of game it is. seriously tekken DR runs better then tekken 5 on the ps2. esp with its gamesharing modes.

i am not realy just saying this because i have a psp... but because unlike alot of you i see what the psp is capable of. 

it truly is a awsome handheld far better then the gp32x or whatever... because of its insane 1st and 3rd party games and the homebrew. if it wasnt for DJ MAX and TEKKEN... and katamari... and alot of other games >.< i probly wouldnt have said this but the psp is godly.



*games that are out now


----------



## beedog19 (Aug 5, 2006)

I share the same views as the others on this thread. The psp is well and good but this is a ds/gba forum. There are plenty of other places to talk about psp and there is the other consoles portion of the forum as well. I think that's enough in a nintendo handheld focused site.


----------



## OrR (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Zidapi @ Aug 5 2006 said:


> But seriously, this is a nintendo handheld forum we should just stiick to what we do. Otherwise you open the flood gates, then we'll have requests for a Wonderswan forum and such.


How about a Pokemon Mini section! It can do voxel terrain!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And porn videos...


----------



## Harsky (Aug 5, 2006)

YES. YES. YOU PSP OWNERS MAY BE ABLE TO PLAY VIDEOS, LISTEN TO MP3, PLAY HOMEBREW EASILY..... BUT DO YOU HAVE PHOENIX WRIGHT ON IT? I'm sorry, I predict this thread will go down the usual route of MY CONSOLE IS BETTER THAN YOURS so let's settle down with some cake...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2006)

While the nomad would be a fine addition for a section must we all forget the pinnacle of handheld games:




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GameKing

For this site to forgo a section any longer would be a travesty the likes of which the world has never seen.

Oh and there is even a DS emulator in the works for it and it has its own dev hardware
DS emulator:
http://gamekengu.retroguru.com/
Dev kit/info:
http://www.bripro.com/low/gameking/

Anyway I sense a flame war brewing.


----------



## beedog19 (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Aug 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Zidapi @ Aug 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously, this is a nintendo handheld forum we should just stiick to what we do. Otherwise you open the flood gates, then we'll have requests for a Wonderswan forum and such.
> ...



Come to think of it, it is quite inconvenient for me to have to go somewhere else for my pornography needs. I say, let there be porn!


----------



## gaiyachu (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Aug 5 2006 said:


> YES. YES. YOU PSP OWNERS MAY BE ABLE TO PLAY VIDEOS, LISTEN TO MP3, PLAY HOMEBREW EASILY..... BUT DO YOU HAVE PHOENIX WRIGHT ON IT? I'm sorry, I predict this thread will go down the usual route of MY CONSOLE IS BETTER THAN YOURS so let's settle down with some cake...




*pulls stylus out of DS*

*thrusts stylus into cake*

*takes a bite*

Hmmfmmhmmm ........ delicious!


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Aug 5, 2006)

sorry just trying to add back the the comunity. and well... i would realy like to  discuss the psp on my fav hand held site... gba temp.


----------



## dice (Aug 5, 2006)

Well hey I don't have either and I'm not complaining!


----------



## Opium (Aug 5, 2006)

Thing is you can discuss PSP on GBAtemp, just post in 'Other Handhelds'. PSP does not warrent it's own section because....it's not Nintendo, it's not what we are focusing on. However we have the Other Handhelds section for people to talk about the PSP.
A few of the GBAtemp staff including myself have both a PSP and DS, I use the Other Handhelds forum and I don't think we need to expand it.


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Aug 5, 2006)

ok granted the gba and ds are big. but the main reasion i stoped coming here is because after getting my psp this site had almost no suport of it.

psp is more powerfull and versital then a ds or a gba... 


so i would like to see the following forums added...

PSP - Games
This is the place to discuss Sony PSP games.

PSP - Game Help, Hints and Tips
Stuck in a game? Don't know what to do next? This is the place to ask!

PSP - Homebrew
Discuss Homebrew software on SonyPSP!
subforums emulators, applacations, games, sdk help

PSP - Hardware, Devices and Utilities
Discuss PSP hardware, utilities, tools and software!

PSP  - Frimware Hardware and Software
Discuss Frimware Exploits, modchips, custom frimware, devhook, ect.
Subforums: downgrading, devhook, custom frimware, xflash, modchips

PSP - Customization
share your custom gameboots, wallpapers, bootsounds, logitec playgear skins here.

PSP - Online 
Dicuss all Wi-Fi/online related psp topics here
Subforums: ADHOC Chat, Infrastructure Chat, Wi-Fi Technical & Help and Support(tunneling programs like Xlink kai and XBC discussed here)



just my 2 cents but i think that it wouldnt be hard to setup and i personaly would realy like to get back into this comunity.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah it would make little sence talking about a dead sysem anyway, and i though the name of this was supposed to reflect nintendo by naming it gbatemp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S Too bad power & versital isn't helping the fate of the system overall, and who would really want a handheld psx?


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Aug 5, 2006)

you speek of the psp as if its dead?


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 5, 2006)

Well yeah it's on the way there just take a look at the charts in japan umm about 200,000 a week head of everything, so the ds is basically the best system out there. Just like sega, snk all of those sytems were better machines, but in the end it didn't matter nintendo is just more popular in that area.

Viva la revoultio...oh yeah Nintendo wii-revolution


----------



## OrR (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Aug 5 2006 said:


> While the nomad would be a fine addition for a section must we all forget the pinnacle of handheld games:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for awesomeness.


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Aug 4 2006 said:


> P.S Too bad power & versital isn't helping the fate of the system overall, and who would really want a handheld psx?




Personally I'd love a portable PSX as it was probally one of the best consoles ever....sadly IMO and of course this is just opinion...the PS2 sucked. The originality fell and we got a lot of stale sucky games. But yea PSX had greats like
Castlevania:SoN
Silent Hill 
Resident Evil 2
Syphon Filter
Metal Gear
Grand Turismo
Even Driver the original was good
Shit I even enjoyed Medal of Honor...
Duh Final Fantasy Series
and a whole lot more.... I cant think of now...
PS2 sucked for me and the PSP sucks for me. In the end it's a matter of prefrence in games...I really never thought I'd like the DS....shit I really did not WANT to like the DS as I am a man who does not like change however it really is a fun system whether I play Super Monkey Ball, to Meteos, to Pac N Roll, To Trauma Center....it seems I really really like the system....And the DS is more comfortable to hold than the PSP....anyway I was being silly in the beginning cause this topic has been hit in the past.

*Edit
Added Quote


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Aug 5, 2006)

yah psp is not the most comfurtable... its just as uncomfurtable as a SNES controller...

a offical ps1 emu is going to be realesed this year for it... 


i also forgot to mention Final Fantasy 7 Chrises core. play as zach
and the loads of rpgs... psp would be doing better if they had a half decent advertiseing agency... i mean who is going to trust a dust ball when it comes to video games... or a squrel on crack?


----------



## nintendofreak (Aug 5, 2006)

Yup, This is a Nintendo Site!!
Let there be...
www.psptemp.net !!

(i dont have a psp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 5, 2006)

Why waste money on a terrible system like that when you can just download the emu, and not only does it play better it looks a whole alot nicer also.


----------



## 754boy (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks like another flamewar brewing. Both systems are cool!! Unfortunately for u PSP fans, this is a NINTENDO board. If you want one, y not set it up ur self


----------



## Shinji (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh my gosh, NNTB back again?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as the subject goes, I do not think it gets its own section here.  It has its section called "other handhelds"  there is not enough activity to even have its own section anyways...


----------



## jigaboo (Aug 5, 2006)

FULL CIRCLE PWNED


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 5, 2006)

PFFFFFFFFT


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 5, 2006)

Why are you all sorta flaming him? I think he's right.. I sold my PSP because I didn't like the games at the time, but I think it's making a huge comeback if the PS1 emulator will be good. I mean, come on? With all the Final Fantasy VII fanboys out there.. I'd just buy it to finally be able to play Final Fantasy VII and perhaps even 8 and 9


----------



## MisterMaze (Aug 5, 2006)

This is GBAtemp. A forum about GBA and now DS, too.
I would hate to see more Non-Nintendo stuff here. There are enough places for that shit.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 6, 2006)

Why the DS is more successful:


----------

